# Heart Attack....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

While visiting his niece, an elderly man had a heart attack. 
The woman drove wildly to get him to the emergency room.

After what seemed like a very long wait, the E. R. doctor appeared, wearing his scrubs and a long face. Sadly, he said, "I'm afraid that your uncle's brain is dead, but his heart is still beating."

"Oh, dear," cried the woman, her hands clasped against her cheeks with shock, "We've never had a Democrat in the family before."
:lol:


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

:eek2:

uh-oh, here it comes!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

!rolling

Good one, never heard it before! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> uh-oh, here it comes!


 Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

good one


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

!rolling

But we must be sensitive, now, to those on the other side of the proverbial aisle.  

:grin: 

:sure: Uh-oh, here it comes...

:rolling:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Just change it to the brain is still fine, but the heart is dead, and the phrase to "We've never had a Republican in the family before" and the joke is just fine. :lol:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't get it.......


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JBKing said:


> I don't get it.......


Don't tell me you are a brain dead democrat? :lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Don't tell me you are a brain dead democrat? :lol:


Hey...don't call him that!  He's my friend. :sure:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Just funnin' ya, Bogy. Remember, us conservatives have no sense of humor! 

Thanks Laverne, them would have been fightin' words 'round here. Good thing I's a gentleman!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JBKing said:


> Just funnin' ya, Bogy. Remember, us conservatives have no sense of humor!
> 
> Thanks Laverne, them would have been fightin' words 'round here. Good thing I's a gentleman!


Which words were the problem, "brain dead" or "democrat"?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been accused of being brain dead before, so that's not a problem!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Which words were the problem, "brain dead" or "democrat"?


yes


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> yes


Oh no, another one.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Oh no, another one.


Bogy, you seem like a pretty nice guy to me, you seem like you have some morals being a preacher and all, but how can you dislike people so much because they have conservative views.

If I tallied off a list of my beliefs that you agreed with you would say that I must be a Democrat and an alright guy; If I tallied off a list of my beliefs that Laverne is sure to agree with you would say I must be a Republican and must be a jerk. Why can't people just be people?

In the infamous words of somebody... "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Sheesh, what a grouch. I was trying to take this in a lighthearted manner, making a joke of the joke. JBKing stated that he was just funnin' me, and I was doing the same. However, it seems some conservatives can't take a little ribbing from a liberal without getting all bent out of shape. Sorry if I offended anyone. How much bigger do I have to make my smilies before people can figure out its just a joke?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry Bogy, I wasn't trying to be grouchy, I was just asking. Like I said you seem like a nice enough guy most of the time , even if you did vote for John Kerry :lol: .


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogy said:


> ...How much bigger do I have to make my smilies before people can figure out its just a joke?


If it makes you feel any better, Bogy, I knew it was a joke, and I bet JBKing did too. 

KingLoop just doesn't know you as well as we do....yet. :sure:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> Sorry Bogy, I wasn't trying to be grouchy, I was just asking. Like I said you seem like a nice enough guy most of the time , even if you did vote for John Kerry :lol: .


Voting for John Kerry is part of what makes me so nice.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Voting for John Kerry is part of what makes me so nice.


Well, I almost voted for him so I guess I'm almost nice.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogy, for a liberal, you're alright! ....well most of the time!  (where's those super-de-dooper smilies at when ya' need one.) 

Yes, all meant in fun and taken that way..... this thread anyway!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Voting for John Kerry is part of what makes me so nice.


is nice a synonym for dumb? :hurah:   :lol:  :grin:

Bogy, I knew you were joking when you replied to me. That's all that matters!

EDIT: In no way, by making that statement, am I implying that Bogy is of lesser intelligence than any other member of this Forum.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> is nice a synonym for dumb? :hurah:   :lol:  :grin:
> 
> Bogy, I knew you were joking when you replied to me. That's all that matters!
> 
> EDIT: In no way, by making that statement, am I implying that Bogy is of lesser intelligence than any other member of this Forum.


Hey, I figure dumb is better than stupid. When my wife asks me if an item of clothing makes her look fat, I play dumb. If I was stupid I would say yes. :lol:


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Hey, I figure dumb is better than stupid. When my wife asks me if an item of clothing makes her look fat, I play dumb. If I was stupid I would say yes. :lol:


ah, you *are* a very wise man! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> ah, you are a very wise man!


Not necessarily. It doesn't take wisdom to know to run from danger, _Will Smith_.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Not necessarily. It doesn't take wisdom to know to run from danger, _Will Smith_.


I don't know about that. Sometimes it takes great wisdom to know when to run.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Which words were the problem, "brain dead" or "democrat"?


 I thought those terms were synonomous. 

Like the 2 D's - Durbin & Dean, a/k/a Dumb & Dumber.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> I thought those terms were synonomous.
> 
> Like the 2 D's - Durbin & Dean, a/k/a Dumb & Dumber.


But in your heart you know I'm right, and you have to agree with me. Just like it says in my sig. :lol:


----------

